# Precious Volkswagen Hedgie commercial



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is absolutely adorable. I just had to share it with you guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePUnh476 ... ure=colike


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha that was cute!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW, so cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh So many sweet hedgies!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw very cutee. :3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww!!!! Thanks for sharing PJ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is so adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love it!!  was that on TV?


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Awwwwww--thanks for posting this. It is being send furiously around.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I love it! Yay VW!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!  So darn cute and such a good way to start a day off right!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Soooo cute! Great commercial


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Eeee..... *squeel*


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

This made my night!!

My favorite part is when the momma hog nosebumps the baby!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhh, that was ADORABLE! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So cute! I love when the little one hunkers down when the car drives by. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

omg so cute!!! They did a really great job with the animation!!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

that was the BEST commercial ever! I <3 IT!


----------

